# Mia's soon to be beau



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Moo he is an unregistered ND or mix

[attachment=4woaxshn]DSC00716.JPG[/attachmentwoaxshn]
[attachment=3woaxshn]DSC00749.JPG[/attachmentwoaxshn]

Moo just had his first daughter and guess who the mama is............Destiny!
[attachment=2woaxshn]DSC00741.JPG[/attachmentwoaxshn]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo cute baby!

uh, and handsome guy for Mia. lol. Got sidetracked by the kid. :wink:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

He's a handsome boy. I love his belt!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome boy! And Destiny's doeling is a teeny precious lil' thing! Do I see waddles on her?

Little babies is what Miss Mia needs....special order 2 little does for ya...one that looks like Moo and one that looks like Mia!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice goats and adorable little baby...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I think she is adorable too, dark chocolate so she is taking after her mom in color but in build she gets it from her dad. I get to see her in a week and a half when I bring Mia to be romanced. I am so excited to see Destiny again.

She says Dessy is such a good mom (as she always is) and that the little girl comes running to meet her. She will be keeping the doeling.

Yes the doeling has waddles because Moo does

I would be happy with a single or twins from Mia. Moo's owner has always wanted Mia or a doe kid from Mia so I am hoping that she has a doe kid for her. I am only breeding Mia so that she doesnt get fat as she keeps gaining weight and I want her to be healthy


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the name Moo :greengrin: He is very cute! So is the baby, how adorable!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very handsome!!! And that Doeling is just adorable!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel proud of her and I had totaly nothing to do with it!! I miss Destiny but she has a wonderful home


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

What a cutie and a handsome guy Moo is!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

What a dashing little furball he is. Very handsome.  

Not sure what it is, but I'm fascinated by wattles. I think they're really cute. 

(Although they do creep my daughter out a little.) 

Best wishes for success for Mia.

Anna


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

There sure are a lot of Anna's on here :wink: 

He is a cutie Stacey! I think you found Mia the perfect boyfriend. (especially if you a get a cute little doling with wattles, hee hee)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the lady who reserved a doeling wants her to have waddles too.


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Moo is quite the dashing dude! Mia should be very pleased with your choice. 
And that kid....well.....uh............do I need to say it again? Okay, I will............I WANT MINIS!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you were able to resist while you stayed away from the forum......but now that you are back you will not be able to resist. Do I see some mini babies in you future? :wink:


----------

